# Mass Care Shelters



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Just want to remind SD teams that may be going to a shelter such as a Red Cross Shelter ...

A working SD may go into a shelter with the handler. A SD team is not automatically required to go to a *Special Needs Shelter*.

Retired SDs, Service Dogs In Training (SDITs), Service Dog Candidates, Emotional Support Animals, Therapy Dogs are not allowed into these shelters. These dogs must go into whatever shelter is set up for pets.

The shelter staff are not required to help care for a SD. They are not required to help supply food.


----------

